# Anyone Used Soy Based Solvents/ Inks???



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm thinking of trying them out because I'm sick of... getting sick from the fumes of our cleaner. It's so pungent that if I wash screens outside and there are windows open in the house- the house will smell for the remainder of the day. I also heard my lungs saying "let's pass on this. no cancer please".

if the cleaner doesn't work as fast, i'm willing to spend the extra time cleaning if it means that it's nicer to the environment and to me.

how about soy based inks- anyone heard of places that carry them? or are they just for paper printing still?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

zagadka said:


> how about soy based inks?


Interesting.  ...never used it but worth exploring.


----------



## Jade (Apr 13, 2007)

I know this post is old - but i came across it using the search:

So for future searchers :

Use Franmar Chemical - Environmentally Friendly Cleaners and Removers chemicals. They are made from soybeans and have very very little to NO smell. Non-caustic and not only do they work - they work great!


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

I will agree with Jake. I use Franmar products and they work great. I use Chromaline Emulsion and when time to reclaim use there inkedoo to remove ink--then stripedoo to remove emulsion.

They have a kit that you can buy and they send a short vcr with it to show you how to use it.

Trust me it works just like the movie says. It makes reclaiming a breeze.

Dad


----------



## controlledimages (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome. I will be ordering some of the Franmar products very soon. The "low odor" screen wash that was just purchased is still far too strong for my olfaction, and my brain is gets angry when I use it.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I also use Franmar and love it. I esp. enjoy the fact that they are 'green' products.

Now, back to the soy based inks. I know they exist. But I can't find them anywhere. If anyone knows anything about them, PLEASE SHARE!


----------



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

Did anyone ever find out who sells soy based printing inks for t-shirts? We are interested.


----------



## kmapparel (Jul 15, 2008)

From what I know of soy based inks they just don't exist for textile printing at this time. However they're becoming more and more common in paper printing. Hopefully some company will develop a soy based textile ink soon.


----------



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

They have to some where. I ran across this article yesterday and it made me think of this post. 

"In other news, Mraz and beach culture brand Hurley have created a
limited-edition collection of environmentally friendly men's and women's
t-shirts. The t-shirts, available now at select Buckle stores and at
Buckle.com | Designer Jeans : Men's and Women's Fashion Clothing, feature nature-inspired, abstract graphics which were
designed by Mraz and printed with soy ink on 100% organic cotton." 

article location: Jason Mraz Makes History With I'm Yours; Blockbuster Single Breaks Record for Longest-Ever Run on Billboard's Hot | Reuters

I will keep digging and let you know my finds.


----------



## kla10 (Jul 12, 2008)

One Stroke Inks has come out with a soy based ink called Soymax. I haven't used it but you can check out their website at onestrokeinks.com


----------



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

Checked it out. Thanks! 

I will have to read more into into it and make sure it is really "Green"


----------

